# Parlor Models



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I am looking for info on parlor models. I am a Taylor girl, but don't want to go with either a Taylor Baby or Big Baby. I also would like to spend less than $1,000 for a decent guitar, if possible. Also, I'm not a fan of the Godin products. Sorry to be so particular.

LJ


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

look for a used Larrivee Lite series model...7/8 size guitars... I have the OM-Lite and the L-Lite, love em.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It's a shame that you are not interested in the Godin family of products. The Seagull Grand is an excellent small guitar (I have owned one, and a pro player friend of mine (described by Guitar Magazine as the best Celtic player in the world) has often used one as a stage guitar), and you should be able to get one new, equipped with a pickup, for 1/2 of your budget.

The Larrivee Parlor series is nice. They are hard to find, but used ones show up on the Larrivee Guitar Forum occasionally.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

ronmac said:


> It's a shame that you are not interested in the Godin family of products. The Seagull Grand is an excellent small guitar (I have owned one, and a pro player friend of mine (described by Guitar Magazine as the best Celtic player in the world) has often used one as a stage guitar), and you should be able to get one new, equipped with a pickup, for 1/2 of your budget.
> 
> The Larrivee Parlor series is nice. They are hard to find, but used ones show up on the Larrivee Guitar Forum occasionally.


Sorry, but the Godin products don't do it for me. I would love to buy a Larrivee P09, but don't have that much budget.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Greetings, I p/u a used Martin 000-15 at L&M for 750.00. My Blueridge BR-163 was used (1 yr old) & bought for 600.00. I prefer Martin's wider necks but the Blueridge historic series are a great value for the person who wants a Martin 000-28 or 000-42 series without spending $3000.00.....

Good luck.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

gibson335 said:


> Greetings, I p/u a used Martin 000-15 at L&M for 750.00. My Blueridge BR-163 was used (1 yr old) & bought for 600.00. I prefer Martin's wider necks but the Blueridge historic series are a great value for the person who wants a Martin 000-28 or 000-42 series without spending $3000.00.....
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks, I will look at the Martin. However, you mention a wider neck which could be a problem for me as I have little hands.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My girlfriend has a Martin 00015 too and it's one heck of an acoustic guitar for what you pay for. And altho my gf doesn't play much, I didn't find the neck that wide for her when she plays it. She's got small hands too.

I know you said you didn't like guitars made by Godin, but one of parlor guitars that's gotten some good reviews is the Art and Lutherie AMI. They're not expensive, much better than the other travel/parlor guitars that I've tried. It's the kind of guitar you bring to a campsite and do not have to worry about.

http://www.artandlutherieguitars.com/amis.htm


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.karol-guitars.com/

Tony makes a great Parlour guitar. He's in Mississauga. If you contact him I'm sure he might have what you are looking for. Friendly guy.

good luck


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Chito said:


> My girlfriend has a Martin 00015 too and it's one heck of an acoustic guitar for what you pay for. And altho my gf doesn't play much, I didn't find the neck that wide for her when she plays it. She's got small hands too.
> 
> I know you said you didn't like guitars made by Godin, but one of parlor guitars that's gotten some good reviews is the Art and Lutherie AMI. They're not expensive, much better than the other travel/parlor guitars that I've tried. It's the kind of guitar you bring to a campsite and do not have to worry about.
> 
> http://www.artandlutherieguitars.com/amis.htm


ya- ive got several amis. for that price its an awesome guitar, producing a great parlour guitar sound. the simon and patrick parlours are killer too for theyre price.
that said though, if i had a $1000 budget, i wouldnt be looking at godins either.
lots of great deals on used vintage or higher quality parlours out there.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

So, I played a Seagull parlor today and, as expected, hated it. I don't know what it is about those guitars, but they just don't "talk" to me.

Found an amazing price for a Larrivee P09 today, so I am leaning more that way. 

Having a parlor model is becoming even more important as I am going to be taking lessons in Toronto and taking the subway to get to them. It's much each to tote a parlor around than a full size dreadnought.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

there are choices between a dred and a parlor size


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> So, I played a Seagull parlor today and, as expected, hated it. I don't know what it is about those guitars, but they just don't "talk" to me.
> 
> Found an amazing price for a Larrivee P09 today, so I am leaning more that way.
> 
> Having a parlor model is becoming even more important as I am going to be taking lessons in Toronto and taking the subway to get to them. It's much each to tote a parlor around than a full size dreadnought.


You can't go wrong with a Larrivee. IMHO. I feel the same way about most Godin guitars.. but I'm open minded and I keep hoping that they will make just one acoustic guitar that isn't a cheap sounding dude! There new fifth avenue is such a disappointment. Get your arrows out.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

rbbambino said:


> You can't go wrong with a Larrivee. IMHO. I feel the same way about most Godin guitars.. but I'm open minded and I keep hoping that they will make just one acoustic guitar that isn't a cheap sounding dude! There new fifth avenue is such a disappointment. Get your arrows out.


Although I dislike the Godin line, in general, I do continue to play then every now and then. Like you, they keep disappointing, but you never know.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

How much is the AMI?...does it have a solid top?


----------



## lysplayer (Dec 10, 2007)

I've tried my mom's boyfriend's Larrivee guitar last weekend and found the sound not as good as my Seagull (1st year) or my 5th Avenue. 

I guess sound is in the ear of the beholder.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

lysplayer said:


> I've tried my mom's boyfriend's Larrivee guitar last weekend and found the sound not as good as my Seagull (1st year) or my 5th Avenue.
> 
> I guess sound is in the ear of the beholder.


Absolutely, but also, in general I find Larrivees are really quiet, which may be what you found unattractive.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Ever hear of these?
http://www.guitar.co.uk/guitars/small_body/1541-faith_fm_mercury_parlour_acoustic_guitar

Their from the uk and are all solid wood.I dont know if you would want to pay for shipping from the uk but if you do heres a vid i found of one
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=buCXA_rum0I
The total in canadian $ should be around $680 plus shipping.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> How much is the AMI?...does it have a solid top?


the 'cedar' and the 'spruce' models are solid top.
i paid $225 a couple years ago for the cedar, and $75 for a slightly used wild cherry (laminate)
not sure what amis go for these days, but its cheap.:smile:


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

It's too bad Lyric girl that you can't get the chance to try out the Revival RG-26 "00" model. 
I currently have one in my shop and it really is a powerhouse. I'm not going to say for a small guitar because it has more "punch" than many dread's I've played. It is a little lighter in bottom end than a dread but that is to be expected from a Sapele small body axe.

As a matter of fact, if I could afford it, I would buy it myself. I don't know if all the Revival's are as good as the few I've seen but no kidding, I'm a dread kind of guy but I would have no qualms about bringing this little guitar to a bluegrass jam if I were to be flatpicking. 

For a bluegrass guy to say the above statement is really heaping high praise on a guitar. 
Unfortunately, I don't think there are any dealers for Revival's in the Toronto area so you could check it out for yourself.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Nope, no dealers at all in this neck of the woods


----------

